# Over 40 High FSH and strong LH Surge - Help



## Adelphi (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello there,
Can anyone throw any light on this.

After about 10 months of know obvious AF I had (spiritually) healed myself towards going for DE/IVF with Renew. 

About 2 weeks ago I had a massive AF like the Niagra falls - welcome back  . I didn't get an FSH test until day 4 and it was 36.8 and LH was 24.1 (up from 18 in March 07)    

I have been checking my LH surge and this has been testing positive and yesterday the test window was darker than the control window    I have managed to do some BMS but my DF is based outside my area so no BMS in last 3 days. I pray that sperm can survive for more than 3 days in the womb.

Now I was wondering if my hormones are just jumbled up.

Is it possible that I have ovulated even with a high day 4 FSH of 36.8?

Is it possible to LH surge without ovulating?

I am hoping to god     that somehting very positive is happening inside me.

I worry that I might go the DE route without trying my own viable eggs first.

By the way Lister refused to treat me based on the high FSH readings.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Adelphi


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Adelphi

I just wanted to reply to your post and sympathise with how you must be feeling although I do not have definitive answers for you!

But what I do know is that it is possible to have an LH surge and not ovulate. I was having irregular cycles and doing LH tests and detecting the surge, but then no AF for weeks! I was also getting this type of thing whilst on clomid and was told that it was highly unlikely that I had ovulated. You can get your progesterone measured to indicate whether ovulation has taken place. The annoying thing is you cannot tell at the time when it's important to know whether you've ovulated, even if all the signs are there - it's only afterwards that you can tell! 

With your FSH so high, clinics will usually refuse to treat you as they say you are unlikely to respond to the drugs to stimulate you to produce eggs. But there are other tests to indicate egg reserve and quality talked about on this board so maybe you should look into this a bit. Here's one about AMH
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95398.0

I know how terrible it is waiting for your next AF to arrive, especially when you are ttc and/or attempting to have ivf. If you have already looked into DEIVF, maybe this would be best for you as you could waste a lot of time thinking that your cycles are back on track! Sorry if this sounds harsh but I went through many ups and downs thinking that I was ovulating etc and I would not wish this on anybody!

Good luck!

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Adelphi (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello ladies,
Jo - you are soooo sweet. Thank you for being sooo faithful.   would be the single most amazing thing that happened to me in this life so far....

Mrs Bunny - I think you are right about an AMH test. I will do that after Xmas. I need to know if there is a chocolate fireman's chance that I have an active follie left OR to move direct to DE/IVF as I was so doing just now.

I found a GP in my surgery who seems to want to help and is agreeing to do the bloods (amazing), so I will be doing progeterone today to prove one way or the other about this event.

Will keep you posted.

   to you both.
A


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Adelphi
Sorry to hear of your IF problems.  
I hope that you have truely detected an LH surge and ovulated   but I would be a bit suspicious if your LH is high anyway you might get a positive test due to this. I think your blood results sadly show you are approaching the menopause but never say never - miracles do happen though so good luck to you. 
I agree with Mrs Bunny - it might be worth getting an AMH test as an extra indicator.
Love Nicki


----------

